# A big thank you to all my HauntForum Friends!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It sure feels good to be back in full swing here after the season is over.
Funny as it is, this seems to be the best time for me.
I get to see what everyone has done this year (awesome pictures and video BTW) and hearing the experiences everyone has had.
Since I don't don't haunt ( for now) I get to live through everyone else here and this is such fun ( I don't have any clean up! LOL) 
Again, I applaud the members here, you truly make this place very special!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

(feeling the love) just remember - you, too help make it special.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

FE we all appreciate your continued support and if you really miss the clean up afterwards, I can always use some help!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah come up to mass. We can put ya to work.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ditto plenty of work and wine here is pa (and I work for the french)


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Right back at ya FE!:jol:


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

And we thank you for providing the awesome things that we have to clean up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You brighten our lives, too, FE!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Aww!! That makes me all warm and fuzzy inside!  :biggrinkin:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Fe you are the great one..the post ho of post ho's..
we are all trying to catch you..
And thanks to you also!!
you know it's not that long of a swim to my house either..LOL


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

FE, I thought you'd get a kick out of hearing this. My older sister came down from NJ just to help us haunt. She had never worked or experienced a haunt before and had a blast, but what I wanted to let you know is that the minute she arrived Friday morning willing to help setup, I put the webcaster gun we got from you in her hands and she was absolutely amazed and in awe of it LOL! She was so fascinated by how it worked that she went through a full 24 count bag of 10" sticks! She had a blast with it and did a killer job


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well Jeff, my stuff is still out so if you want to feel the fun of haunting you can come up and help load it into the shop. I wouldnt want you to feel left out. And yes I got snow last nite, ewww.


----------

